# Used locomotives.



## rntfrmme (May 23, 2013)

Newbie here with a very general question. I've been looking at used locomotives for purchase (usa trains, diesels). Assuming decent condition what would be considered a fair price? I'm thinking maybe 1/3 or 1/2 of the new price. Is that reasonable and fair for both parties? Again, I realize this is very general but i'm looking for a ballpark starting price. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

In my train sightings and purchases...

I'm finding them priced at atleast 50% to 65% or more of reasonable on line sales pricing...

Meaning a $ 300.00 loco may go for as low as $ 200.00, but not often...so really more in the 75% ranges...

Certainly depends on condition of item...and which loco is being offered for sale....

Dirk


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

New when? I have USA engines that were purchased new back in the day for $100, but that was then.

The last used engine I bought was a USA F3 for $60 (also a perfect 44-tonner for $50 before that) from BridgeMasters. Some of the detail parts were broken (wipers, cowcatcher) but I run my trains outdoors and these things continually get broken and repaired anyways. 

In today's market, if you can find a really nice USA diesel, I think $100 would be a fair price. Look at the plating on the wheels for wear and make sure that both motors work properly and the gears aren't cracked. You should not be able to rotate the wheels and if you can, the axle gear is cracked and the axle is slipping in the shaft and will need attention. This may not be a deal breaker though because the repair is not that difficult or costly _if you are a hobbiest_.


----------



## rntfrmme (May 23, 2013)

I appreciate the feedback. Although not experienced in locomotive repair I am very handy and feel that this is well within my skill level assuming parts are available. That was good advice to look at the wheels for slop and excessive wear.My inexperience here shows and I learned something new. I've been doing a lot of research and find that most of this is not rocket science. The equipment i'm looking at is from someone who is liquidating and I saw it as a chance to pick up some items at a reasonable price.


----------



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

Some of the club meeting I went to had the traders selling second hand locos, etc. Prices were higher than I wanted to pay. 
The traders told me they were being sold because the items belonged to members who had passed away and being sold for income to the immediate family. I knew some of these past members who I had met occasionally. Club members told me that the traders make no money on these transactions and were done as a free service to help out.
Items could be cheaper, but in light of the situation a slightly higher prices was more realistic.
I bought some locos that needed a bit of work, but still run well. 
So I obtained a loco, and helped out a widow at the same time.

Cheers from Andrew
Sandbar & Mudcrab Railway


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Alas for those on a budget, our locomotives are not like our cars; they don't immediately lose half their value the moment they're pulled out of the box. I've seen really beat-up locomotives fetch 90% of "new" price because it's a piece that's somewhat in demand. Other locos can be "new in box"--bought but never run--and the owner can't unload them for more than half what he originally paid. 

And locos are never nearly as cheap as you've seen them selling when you actually have money in your pocket to buy one. 

Later,

K


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have occasionally purchased a used locomotive. I have been pleased with the units and the price. Always less than new, but rarely less than 50% of new.

My first used engine was an LGB Mogul. I got it about 1990 from Gary Coleman, from "Different Strokes". He lived in the Denver area and worked part time at Caboose Hobbies. It was neat when Nancy and I went to his house to buy it. As I recall I also bought a power supply and a clople of cars at the same time. Other engines were a Bachmann Connie and two truck Shay, a rebuilt Delton Doozie (rebuilt into a pseudo RGS freight goose), an Accucraft C-19, and an AristoCraft mikado with REVO and sound. The Mikado was probably my best buy at $450. 

Always look at the wheels and skates, if present.

It is unlikely that I would ever by an engine sight unseen through the mail. The only time I might do that is if I knew the seller. All of the engines mentioned above came from or through someone I knew and respected.

Chuck


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to ebay, do a search for the locomotive in question, USA trains SD40-2, or whatever, then on the left column click on "sold listings"..
that shows you auctions that have ended, and what the actual selling price was..
probably the best place on the internet to judge the current value of virtually anything..

just remember not to look at *active* auctions! auctions that haven't ended yet..
the sellers asking prices there are meaningless..
probably 50% of sellers list things for WAY more than they are worth..those items simply dont sell..but if you look at those for judging prices, you might think things are a lot more expensive than they are in reality.. "sold listings" is the only thing that counts! 

Going by "original selling price" isnt very useful either, because that varies a lot..
New Bachmann Big Haulers (10th anniversary editions) have sold for $125 to $250 over the past 10 years..

Scot


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

First off, let's talk "NEW" price. We should not be talking retail as no one in their right mind pays retail. We have dealers on this website that discount new USAT S4 diesels 43% off retail. So, while a new S4 can be purchased for $259.89, a used one sold on Ebay recently for $147.50. Now, discontinued road names or discontinued locos like the center cab, may well sell for as much as new or even more than new. Used locos with conversions to battery or having an added sound system may or may not sell higher. I bought a steam engine before Christmas that was battery ready and came with a radio. It was supposed to have the ability to flip the switch and run on DC. Once I got it, I found the switch panel completely missing. What it looks like inside who know. Being I was not told the truth about the DC ability, I fear it's been basterdized inside. But, I have bought several used locos and had very good luck with them. They were all original condition. No mods.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

I have bought four used and one new Bachmann Annie locomotives on eBay and it is a crap shoot. 

For about 70% of the new price i got one total beauty, virtually mint in box, no visible wear and tear, but an older model of the Annie. It was listed as "used" but seriously, it looked like it had been stored in the box for ten years and had never been run. 

For about the same price (again, 70% of new) i got a second Bachmann Annie with very worn plastic undercarriage parts that will need replacement within the year -- or sooner. It's basically going to have to be held as a reserve or used for parts. The axles were all wound up with carpet fibers! It's a piece of crap. 

A third used Bachmann Annie i bought via eBay was way, way lower in price -- 50% of new, and no one bid but me, and i never did figure out why they did not -- and it was middling in appearance between the two above-mentioned in terms plastic-parts wear, but it has a very strong engine for no reason i can tell -- it just pulls better than it ought to, considering that it looks so well-used. 

Then i bought a fourth "used" Bachmann Annie at an "almost new" price on ebay -- about 80% of new, with free shipping, from a dealer, who listed it was "like new but no box" -- and it is a rip-roarer, actually brand new, and as good in every way as going to buy it in person from a hobby shop, only i paid no gas mileage or shipping, and i got what amounted to a 20% discount simply because it had no box. 

My fifth Bachmann Annie i got in a brand-new set, from the dealer who sold me the "like new" one without the box, and it was marked down "on sale," and was exactly as advertised, a new locomotive plus its set, in a box, for a slightly discounted price. 

In other words, like i said, eBay is a crap shoot. It is what it is...


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

I have had more luck on Ebay then bad experiences. The key is to look closely at the pictures and ask the right questions. If you cant see the power pickup sliders ask for a better picture and the condition of them. Like others have mentioned Ebay can be a totally random. One week an item can sell for $100 and the next $50. It all depends on who wants that item that particular day. I watch a lot of items all the time just to get a fell for the market.

Another thing to consider is trains vary in price seasonally. Before Christmas any holiday themed item will sell for more. One example is the LGB Santa hand car was selling for $115+ in December and now they are selling for $65. The key is to watch what you want and jump when people aren't fighting for it. The seasonality of items isn't just for holiday themed items. Before Christmas there is a flood of sellers trying to get a few bucks for the holidays.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

When bidding on ebay, if no one has bid on an item and I think it will go for cheap, I'll bid on it. The hope is no one will bid more since it's already at it's max value. If an item already has someone bidding and I expect it to sell at a high price, I will try to bid at the last few seconds. Reason for this is, some people will bid $5.00 for something. You bid $8.00 and when they see they are out bid they come back with a $9.00 bid. So someone else bids $10.00 and again the first bidder bids $11.00. This type of bidder typically has not set a max bid amount in their head that they want to spend on the item. They are bidding on desire. Often bidding more than an item could be won on another auction. I just lost a bid on a display case. Low bid was $88.00, buy it now was $104.95. I bid $103.00. It sold for $106.00 even though there were other same display cases listed at the $104.95 buy it now price from the same dealers. Go figure.


----------



## rntfrmme (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the feed back. The locos i'm looking at are here locally. I would be very cautious if it was sight unseen. Being able to hold it and look at it seems to make it worth a little more to me. The seller is moving and has no use for the equipment. I've got some pretty good ideas on what they are worth and most of the comments seem to validate that. Lots of variables to the value but I do have some good starting prices without insulting the seller. Never a good idea........;-)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

One additional point that has not been raised yet, when buying used locos, consider parts availability.

One recent example: Aristo is out of business, so getting motor blocks is almost impossible right now.

Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Some of you are getting off topic. The OP specifically specified USA Trains diesels.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, I agree that the original question was about USAt diesels, but this is the beginners forum. Broader answers could help others too.

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Todd, would this stay off your radar:

One additional point that has not been raised yet, when buying used locos, consider parts availability.

One recent example: USAT has been out of stock for the "blah blah blah" part for one year now... so getting that part is almost impossible right now.

I gave an EXAMPLE.... now I "fixed" the example to be USAT specific, not generic.

I can actually quote an EXACT part number too, but the point is the FIRST sentence, the EXAMPLE supports it.

OK, hopefully this extra verbiage painfully illuminates the point...

Greg


----------

